
Kops vs. EKS: A Comparison Guide - lucyinkedup
https://caylent.com/kops-vs-eks-a-comparison-guide/
======
verdverm
Use GKE, nothing else is even close if you want ease of use and production
grade setups. You'd need at least one k8s expert to get close, but probably
more. Plus it's free and manages ALL the nodes, unlike EKS...

